# Dire Times For Iraq's Christians



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 15, 2007)

This is a heartbreaking video and story off 60 minutes.

Vicar: Dire Times For Iraq's Christians, Tells 60 Minutes Most Of Iraq's Christians Have Fled Or Been Killed - CBS News


----------

